# Problème Xcode



## piupiu34 (28 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous !
Je vais commencer par m'excuser si je me trompe de catégories, mais je ne savais pas trop ou le mettre, sa touche à Xcode donc je le mets dans cette partie... Déplacé le post s'il n'y est pas est désolé d'avance.. 

Sinon voilà j'ai un petit problème, ça fait un petit moment que je tourne sous MAC maintenant et j'ai voulu commencer à apprendre un peu la programmation dernièrement ( Objective-C ) pour m'amuser à faire quelques petits trucs avec mon iPhone... Mais le seul bémol qui en est un et qu'il m'est impossible de trouver Xcode sous Mac OS X 10.6.8 ... Donc voilà j'ai cherché sur internet mais je tombe la plupart du temps sur des posts Anglais donc c'est pas trop cool... 

Donc voilà je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un avait déjà eu ce problème ? Si quelqu'un à un lien de téléchargement (Je précise que sur le MAS impossible de télécharger la version 4 de Xcode car il faut au minimum tourner sous Lion... ) ? Ou si tout simplement la version 10.6.8 supporte pas Xcode...
Enfin voilà... Je suis un peu embêter des le début, ça promet.. 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses...
Cordialement P.


----------



## Lio70 (28 Avril 2012)

Il faut Xcode 3.2.6 (derniere version d'Xcode pour Snow) mais je ne trouve pas de lien a copier ici a partir du site d'Apple pour cela.


----------



## piupiu34 (28 Avril 2012)

Yup, merci pour la réponse je vais faire des recherches si je le trouve quelques part sur internet... 
Si quelqu'un à un lien au chaud je suis quand même preneur... !  

Cordialement P.


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Avril 2012)

Tu l'as sur tes CD d'installation


----------



## piupiu34 (28 Avril 2012)

J'ai acheté mon MAC sur eBay et je n'ai eu qu'un CD graver avec le  système Snow Lépoard il me semble bien... Mais j'ai lu qu'il était  installé en même temps que tous les autres logiciels de base, or ce  n'est pas le cas je ne le trouve pas dans "Application" ainsi que quand  je fais une recherche sur Spotlight, il ne trouve rien sous le nom de  "XCode" ... ! 
 Mais sinon je viens de trouver en trifouillant un bon moment sur le site d'Apple qui me proposait que la version 4,  j'ai enfin trouvé la version 3.2.6 comme le disait Lio70 ! Ça devrait  le faire normalement j'attends qu'il se télécharge, ça prend un peu de  temps 4 Go tout de même... ^^ 



 Merci en tout cas de vos réponses ! Je vous tiens au courant pour Lock le post si je n'ai pas de problème pour l'instal  



Cordialement P.


----------



## CathyGYM (29 Avril 2012)

https://developer.apple.com/downloads/index.action

Il te faut te connecter avec ton compte Apple, et tu trouveras Xcode 4.2 pour Snow Leopard (à la deuxième page)

Bon courage


----------



## piupiu34 (29 Avril 2012)

Salut @CathyGYM et merci pour le lien ! Je n'ai malheureusement pas trouvé XCode 4xx pour Snow Léopard, c'est que des versions pour Lion écrite... Mais j'ai trouvé la 3.2.6 donc c'est bon ça me va très bien, c'est la dernière que j'ai trouvé donc ça roule je vais commencer avec celle-là ! 

Merci beaucoup en tout cas pour l'aide et les liens ! 

Cordialement P. 

  EDIT: Décidément ça veut pas faire...  Quand je lance l'installe j'ai une erreur et ça m'arrête tout mais je sais pas à quoi cela est du... J'ai 300 Go de libre, j'ai tenté de reboot au cas ou, toujours le même problème. Voilà ce que ça me dit: http://imageshack.us/f/842/capturedcran20120429165.png/ ... Si  quelqu'un à déjà eu cela ou peux me donner quelques pistes, je suis  preneur.. Merci d'avance et désolé de vous embêter autant pour ça.. :s


----------



## CathyGYM (29 Avril 2012)

??? Tu es sur d'avoir téléchargé la bonne version ?

Une petite copie d'écran...


----------



## piupiu34 (30 Avril 2012)

Bah en fait le truc c'est que comme je l'ai dit avant y me semble, moi j'ai pas ce que tu as sur ton screen ... Regarde je t'en fait un aussi pour te montrer ... (comment fait tu pour afficher ton image comme tu l'a fait s'il te plait ?  ) http://imageshack.us/f/528/capturedcran20120430132.png  et quand je clique sur " downloads" Je tombe sur une autre page ( http://imageshack.us/f/545/capturedcran20120430132.png )  ou je peux donc télécharger que la version 3.2.6 ... Donc je sais pas trop quoi faire pour trouver la version qui est dispo sur ton screen.. :s

Cordialement P.


----------



## CathyGYM (30 Avril 2012)

Bizarre le fait que tu ne puisse pas accéder à la même page que moi... Je ne vois pas pourquoi.

Pour répondre à ta question sur l'image jointe, je fais une copie d'écran (cmd + shift + 4 puis barre d'espace pour sélectionner la fenêtre à copier + click sur la fenêtre). La copie d'écran va sur mon bureau, et il n'y a plus qu'à la mettre en pièce jointe (options supplémentaires, visible pendant que l'on répond...)

Pour trouver la version que je peux voir sur mon screen, as-tu essayé Google ? Un petit détail, tu as bien un compte dev apple *payant* ?


----------



## piupiu34 (30 Avril 2012)

Ok merci pour l'astuce des photos    Ah... Ça doit venir de la j'ai un compte dev Apple gratuit... 99$ ça fait un peu cher surtout que je ne sais même pas si je vais continuer à coder sur ça ou quoi... Donc j'ai juste pris un compte gratuit de base...  Mais je comprend pas... Sur le forum ou je lit pour apprendre l'obj-c, y dise que pour Snow Leopard, la dernière version est la 3.2.6, comme la dit Lio70 y me semble bien, j'ai pris la 3.2.6, je vois pas pourquoi ça marche pas... Surtout que c'est une source officielle puisque c'est sur le site dev d'Apple que je l'ai pris... Donc la franchement je sèche... J'ai pas envie de passer à Lion ou bien acheter un compte dev payant, j'ai pas vraiment d'argent...  Si tu sais m'éclairer.. ? Sinon pas grave je chercherais encore un peu puis sinon je laisserais tomber...


----------



## CathyGYM (30 Avril 2012)

Je comprends effectivement pour le compte payant... Mais normalement tu devrais pouvoir utiliser Xcode 3.2.6 sans problème. Par contre le compte payant semble nécessaire pour télécharger Xcode 4 pour Snow Leopard, je ne sais pas pourquoi !

Tu peux normalement utiliser Xcode 3.2.6 et tester sur simulateur sans problème si tu as un compte gratuit. Tu devrais donc insister et peut-être ressayer l'installation. Il n'y a pas de raison que çà ne marche pas. Tu n'es pas le premier à essayer de te faire les dents sur Xcode avec un compte gratuit... Il faut bien commencer quelque part !


----------



## ntx (30 Avril 2012)

On va résumer :

- le dernière version gratuite pour Snow Leopard est la 3.2.6. Elle doit toujours être disponible gratuitement sur le site développeur d'Apple.
- Apple a sorti une version payante 4.0 pour SL vendu sur l'App Store. A ma connaissance elle n'est pas disponible via un compte gratuit.
- En conséquence les versions 4.x disponibles gratuitement sur l'App Store et sur le site développeur d'Apple sont uniquement pour Lion.

En dehors de cette version 4.0 payante pour SL, il n'a jamais été nécessaire de payer pour avoir les outils de développement d'Apple. Les comptes payant offrent d'autres services.


----------



## piupiu34 (30 Avril 2012)

C'est bien ce que j'avais compris ! Merci du petit récapitulatif  

Sinon oui du coup j'ai pris la version 3.2.6 puisque j'ai trouver que celle la en gratuite et qui tourne sous SL ... Mais purée j'ai tenter une dizaine de fois... Je vais tenter de le re-telecharger cette nuit pour voir demain ou cette nuit si sa marche avec le nouveau fichier... Je sais pas mais je vais tenter de trouver quand même... C'est louche quand même... Sa donne pas envie de commencer.. 

Merci en tout cas pour votre aide les gars (fille?  ) ! 

Cordialement P.


----------



## piupiu34 (1 Mai 2012)

J'ai réussit a installer la version 3.2.2 depuis un CD que j'ai trouver, mais sans le SDK... Décidément c'est vraiment casse tête tout ça pour un logiciel... 

Merci de votre aide à ce qui m'ont aider, j'abandonne pour l'instant j'ai trop de choses à faire, je m'y consacrerais après le BAC et cette été... Merci ! 

A bientôt peut-être... ! 

Cordialement P.


----------



## ntx (1 Mai 2012)

Xcode s'installe à partir du DVD de Mac OSX ou à partir du site développeur d'Apple. Il n'y a aucun casse-tête la dedans si on ne fait pas n'importe quoi.


----------



## piupiu34 (1 Mai 2012)

Je ne suis peut-être pas très douer sous MAC mais je suis pas bête non plus quand même... 
J'ai pris la version 3.2.6 sur le site d'Apple, j'ai ouvert le .dmg et j'ai suivis les instructions, en francais pour le logiciel et en En pour le SDK ( ou je sais pas trop quoi.. ) j'ai choisit lemplacement de mon DD et je lance, et sa bug, je vois pas ou j'ai merder la étant donner que j'ai juste accepter deux choses...
Et pour ce qui est du CD c'est la version 3.2.2 sans le SDK ( je pense, je ne connais pas du tout cela.. ) puisque quand je veux crée un nouveau projet je n'ai pas a  gauche la section " iOS" mais la section " MAC OS X" ou un truc du genre... 

Donc si tu sais m'aider, aide moi parce que la j'ai strictement pas "fait n'importe quoi"...

Cordialement P.


----------



## tatouille (2 Mai 2012)

13 ans d'xcode anciennement devtools jamais eu un probleme, comme je pense 99.9% des devs, then look at yourself before trying to sell us you are not an idiot and you did nothing wrong, a simple advice, just listen to grown ups, you will learn a lot padawan instead of rumbling your bullshit pride.


----------



## ntx (2 Mai 2012)

Dans le n'importe quoi, il y a installé plusieurs versions de Xcode, dans n'importe quel ordre d'ancienneté sans faire le ménage correctement entre deux installations.

Comme l'a fait remarqué" Tatouille, Xcode ne pose aucun problème d'installation depuis des années sur des millions de postes. Donc si ça merde ça vient de ta conf et comme on ne sait pas ce que tu as bricolé ...

C'est quoi c'est installation de SDK en dehors de celle de Xcode ?


----------



## Lio70 (2 Mai 2012)

Pour desinstaller ton Xcode 3 sur Snow, la commande suivante dans le terminal:

sudo /Developer/Library/uninstall-devtools --mode=all

a condition que tu l'aies installe dans le folder propose par defaut, a savoir /Developer dans la racine de ta partition. Sinon, remplacer par le chemin approprie.


----------



## piupiu34 (2 Mai 2012)

Si j'ai bien fait le ménage, du moins ce que j'ai réussit... Mais étant donné que ça à planté des la première seconde, il n'y a pas eu grand chose d'installé je pense.
Et je n'ai installer aucune SDK en dehors de XCode, j'ai peut-être mal expliqué, je voulais juste dire que sur la version 3.2.2 disponible sur le CD de MAC il n'y avait pas de SDK qui ce soit installer ( pas demander lors de l'instal et y me semble qu'elle n'y est pas, mais étant donner que je connais pas, je m'avance pas trop non plus ... ) 
J'essayerais plus tard, je voulais mi mettre un peu manière de voir ce que c'était sur un coup de tête, mais je comptais mi mettre cette été quand j'aurais "rien à faire" ou du moins plus les cours ni rien... 
Merci @Lio70, je jetterais un coup dil pour voir ça 
Merci de votre aide en tout cas, c'est sympa des gens qui répondent et prennent le temps d'aider comme ils peuvent... Thx ! 

Cordialement P.


----------



## Morricon (26 Octobre 2012)

Pour Lio70


> sudo /Developer/Library/uninstall-devtools --mode=all


 Merci à toi! car c'est justement ce que je cherchais!!

Je vais installer Lion sur mon mac mini, mais je ne savais pas comment désinstaller xCode 3 "proprement" AppCleaner refusait de le faire!!?

Mais bon, je passe en L (Quoique j'aime bien mon Snow lepoard": il est sympa le gros chat!), et là je pourrai utiliser xCode 4 pour me "forger" sous objective-C


Ps: (Peut pas pour ML car mon "mini" que j'adore.. est de Mid 2009 et il faut un 2010... Grr!!)
 G


----------

